# Rolex Green vintage leather wallet



## GMTtwotone

Here's a great stocking stuffer!!

A vintage, unused, green Rolex leather billfold.

$149 *$99* . Which includes free insured and tracked shipping.

NO PayPal.

Payment via Cashapp, Bitcoin, Zelle, bank wire, or cash in person.

Vancouver, WA area.

Buy with confidence. You can see I have over 77 confirmed transactions on r/watchexchange and great feedback on Watchuseek.com with the same username.


----------



## GMTtwotone




----------



## GMTtwotone

Huge drop


----------



## GMTtwotone




----------



## GMTtwotone




----------



## GMTtwotone




----------



## GMTtwotone




----------



## GMTtwotone




----------



## GMTtwotone




----------



## GMTtwotone

ummmm greeeen


----------



## GMTtwotone

Only 1 left!


----------



## GMTtwotone




----------



## GMTtwotone




----------



## GMTtwotone

I trade


----------



## GMTtwotone




----------



## GMTtwotone




----------

